# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  غرس السنــــابل  ... (متجدد)

## سنبلة قلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخيـاتي 

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعــــد :

الحمدلله الذي شرفنا بالعلم ، وجعلنا من المتبعـين لسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم تسليما كثيرا ، والحمد لله الذي ألف بين قلوبنا ، والحمدلله أن ألتقينا على هذه الصفحات المباركات ، ننهل من المعين الصافي الذي لاتشوبه شائبة إن شاء الله فهنيئا لنا والله ،فلنحمدالله على هذه النعمة ،ولنؤدي شكرها فالبشكر تدوم النعم .
أخياتي : أهدي لكن غرسا من سنابل ، ففي كل مشاركة لي هنا بإذن الله ستكون هناك سنبلة ، وهذه السنابل جمعتها من مصادر شتى ، إما كتاب أو من شريط أو من رسائل أتتني وكلها ولله الحمد وفق الكتاب والسنة ،أحببت أن أضعها هنا نشرا للخيروللإفادة ،وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن ينفع بها الجميع وأن يرزقني الإخلاص إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ، هذا ماوسعني قوله وذكره عن سنابلي 

وأخيــرا لايخلو جهد من خطأ ، فمن وجدت هنا من خطأ فلا تبخلي أخيتي بالنصيحة والتصحيح بارك الله فيكن ..

ولاتنسوني أخياتي من دعوة في ظهر الغيب والله الهادي والموفق وبه نستعين ..

أختكن :سنبــلة قلـم .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلـة الأولـى :
 :::
من أعظم الأسباب التي يجب على طالب العلم الشرعي أن يتبعها حتى يصل إلى مايريده من ارضاء الله تعالى وكسب العلم المفيد والنافع له وللمسلمين أن يتقي الله بطاعته وترك معصيته والإخلاص له وسؤاله التوبة والعون والتوفيق ثم العناية بالدروس والمذاكرة وحفظ الوقت ومن أسباب ذلك أيضا : المذاكرة مع الزملاء والحرص على الفائدة حتى يستقرالعلم 
فلا تكتفي بمطالعتك والدرس مع الإستاذ بل مع هذا المذاكرة مع الزملاء فيما اشكل عليك حتى يستقر في ذهنك العلم
  :::
                                       عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله تعالى -

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ وشكر لكِ هذا الجهد الطيب, ونفع الله بما تخطه يمينك أختنا الكريمة.




> ولاتنسوني أخياتي من دعوة في ظهر الغيب والله الهادي والموفق وبه نستعين ..


أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يرزقكِ علمًا نافعًا وعملا خالصًا متقبلا وأن ينفع بسنابلكِ العطرة ويجعلها ذخرًا لكِ في الآخرة




> أن يتقي الله بطاعته وترك معصيته والإخلاص له وسؤاله  التوبة والعون والتوفيق ثم العناية بالدروس والمذاكرة وحفظ الوقت ومن أسباب  ذلك أيضا : المذاكرة مع الزملاء والحرص على الفائدة حتى يستقرالعلم 
> فلا تكتف بمطالعتك والدرس مع الإستاذ بل مع هذا المذاكرة مع الزملاء فيما اشكل عليك حتى يستقر في ذهنك العلم


رحم الله شيخنا الفاضل وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
نعم على طالب العلم ألا يكتفِ بما يحصله مع معلمه أو شيخه؛ إذ لا غنى عن محاورة طلبة العلم والاستذكار معهم, ولا يخفى على ذي لب أثر المشاركة في استذكار الدروس والانتفاع بما عند طلبة العلم واستشعار روح التنافس في الخير أيضًا..

في انتظار سنابل الخير أخيتنا الفاضلة..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

جزاكِ الله خيرا أخيتي التوحيد ..

نكمل إن شاء الله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثانيـة 
:::
قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين :
(من المهم أن الإنسان لايفرحه أن يقبل الناس قوله لأنه قوله
 لكن يفرحه أن يقبل الناس قوله إذا رأى أنه الحق لأنه الحق لاأنه قوله !
وكـذا لا يحزنه أن يرفض الناس قوله لأنه قوله لأنه حينئذ يكون قد دعا لنفسه 
لكـن يحزنه أن يرفضوه لأنه الحق وبهذا يتحقق الإخلاص !
فالإخلاص صعب جدا !
إلا أن الإنسان إذا كان متجها إلى الله اتجاها صادقا سليما على صراط مستقيم فإن الله يعينه عليه وييسره له) ا.هـ
 القول المفيد ج1
:::

----------


## الحضرمية

الله يجزيك كل خير ويرزقنا واياك الاخلاص في القول والعمل انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

----------


## سنبلة قلم

وإياكِ أختي الحضرمية ، جزاكِ الله خيرا  ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلـة الثالثة 
ليس للعبد شيء أنفع من صدقه ربه في  جميع أموره مع صدق العزيمة فيصدق في عزمه وفي فعله
قال تعالى : (فإذا عزم الأمر فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم )
فسعادته في صدق العزيمة وصدق الفعل .
- ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى -

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الرابعة :

عن سفيان الثوري رحمه الله قال:
(استـوصوا بـأهل السـنة خـيرا فإنهـم غربـاء ) !!
نسأل الله أن يحيينا ويميتنا على سنة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ... اللهم آميـن

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكِ أختي ونفع المولى بك
سنابل رائعـــه
موفقه ...وبأنتظار المزيد

----------


## سنبلة قلم

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي قلبي مملكة ...إلخ ، ماأطول الاسم (ابتسامة)

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسـة
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل واسرافيل فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراطك المستقيم )
سيد ولد آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي أعطي  كل خير يسأل الهداية ولا يألو جهدا في طلبها ممن يملكها سبحانه
  فكيف بنــــــا ؟؟؟  - بن باز رحمه الله تعالى -

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السادسـة 
عن أبي ادريس الخولاني قال :
(لأن اسمع بنـاحية المسجد تحترق أحب إليّ من اسمع فيـه ببدعـة ليس لهـا مغيـر 
وماأحدثـت أمة في دينهـا بدعة إلا رفع الله بها عنهم سنة ) !!
ما اجملها من كلـمات !!

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيك , سنابل رائعه

----------


## مروة عاشور

تابعي أحسن الله إليكِ, ونفع بكِ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السابعة 
كان خالد بن الوليد - رضي الله عنه - إذا أخذ المصحف أخذه وهو يبكي 
ويقـول :شغلنا عنك الجهـاد !!

وقفـة :
ما اجمله من عذر ، فبما نعتذر نحـن اليوم ؟؟؟ !!!!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة الثامنـة 
قال الإمام أحمد-إمام أهل السنـة- رحمه الله تعالى :
(من علم طريق الحق سهل عليه سلوكه ، ولا دليل على الطريق إلى الله إلا بمتابعة 
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحوالـه وأقوالـه وأفعالـه )

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> بارك الله فيك , سنابل رائعه


وفيـك بارك الله ، جزاكِ الله خيـرا ..

وحيهلا بكِ  معنا ضيفة جديدة عزيزة : ) ، نحن بانتظار ماتقدمين أخيـة لأخواتك من النفع لهن في الدين والدنيـا .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> تابعي أحسن الله إليكِ, ونفع بكِ..


جزاكِ الله خيـرا ونفع بـك ، نتابع إن شاء الله تعالى ، نسأل الله التيسير ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة التاسعـة 
للـه در قـوم إذا جـن عليهمُ الليـل باتوا ساهريـن وناداهم منادي الفـلاح
 فقامـوا متهـجدين وهبـت عليهم نسائم الأسحـار فتيقضوا مسـتغفرين 

فلما رجعوا وقت الفجر بالأجر

نــادى منادي الهـجر:      ياخيبـــة النائميـن !!!!!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة العاشـرة

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى :
(فينبغي للمرء ألا يزهد في قليل من الخير أن يأتيـه ،ولا فـي قليـل من الشر أن يجتنبه 
فإنه لايعـلم الحسـنة الـتي يرحمه الله بها ولا السـيئة التي  يسـخط علـيه بها ) فتح الباري329/11

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فتح الله عليك من خيري الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> فتح الله عليك من خيري الدنيا والآخرة


 اللهم آميـن ، وإياك ياغالية  جزيتِ خيـرا

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الحادية عشرة

تغمرني الفرحة عندما أقرأ قوله تعالى : (فاذكروني اذكركم )
وأقــول : من أنا حتى يذكرني صــاحب العظـمة  !!!!!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة الثانـية عشرة

لاتحـزن ... !! 
إذا منع الله عنـك شيئـا تحبـه !
فلو علمت كيف يدبر الله أمورك !!
لـذاب قلبك من محبته !!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة الثـالثة عشـرة

مقتطفات من كلام الشيخ المغامسي -وفقه الله-

(1)
طوبى لعبـد أنـار قبـره
قبل أن يدخله ..!
وأرضى الله قبـل 
أن يلقـاه ..!
وصلـى قبـل أن
يصلى عليـه ..!

(2)
من أردا الله به خيـرا :
علمأن الدنيا معبر وليسـت مقر !
وعلم أنها طريـق إن وفق للوصول
إلى جنــات النعيـم  !

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السنبـلة الثانـية عشرة
> 
> لاتحـزن ... !! 
> إذا منع الله عنـك شيئـا تحبـه !
> فلو علمت كيف يدبر الله أمورك !!
> لـذاب قلبك من محبته !!


لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

كم تستحق التأمل!

نتابع معكِ أختنا الكريمة..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرًا و بارك الله فيك , ما أحسن إقتباساتك ما شاء الله .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> جزاك الله خيرًا و بارك الله فيك , ما أحسن إقتباساتك ما شاء الله .


 وفيكِ بارك الله ، جزيتِ خيرا ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلـة الرابعـة عشرة

عظيم الهمــة !!

لايقنع بملء وقته بالطاعات 
إنما يفكر أن لاتموت حسناته بموته 
!!!

الله أكبـــر يالها من همة !!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسة عشرة

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
(لابـد للسالك من همة تسيره وترقيه وعلم يبصره ويهديه ) ا.هـ

لابد من هذي الأمرين لاينفك أحدهما عن الآخر ومن كانت  :
عنـده همـة وليس عنـده علم فهو ضـال !
ومن كان عنده علم وليس عنده همة فهذا دائما مسكنه في الحضيض
وربما كان علمه حجة عليه فلننتبه لذلك نسأل الله أن يجعلنــا
ذوي علم وهمة ..آميــن

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة السادسـة عشرة
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : (فتنة الشبهات من ضعف البصيرة وقلة العلم ولاسيماإذا اقترن بذلك فساد القصـد) 

ولهذا كان السلف رحمهم الله يقولـون :
 (احذروا من الناس صنفين :صاحب هوى قد فتنه هواه وصاحب دنيا اعمته دنياه)

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة السابعة عشـرة

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :كيـف أنتم إذا لبستكم فتنةيهرم فيها الكبير ويربو فيها الصغير
ويتخذها الناس سنـة فإذا غيـرت قالوا غيرت السنـة قيل متى ذلك يا أبا عبدالرحمن ؟
قال : إذا كثرت قراؤكم وقلت فقهاؤكم وألتمست الدنيا بعمل الآخـرة !!
رواه الدارمي(1-64)
والحاكم(4-514-515)بسندصحيح

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الرحمن أعالي الجنان أخيتي ، تابعي بارك الله فيك .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> جزاك الرحمن أعالي الجنان أخيتي ، تابعي بارك الله فيك .


وجزاكِ الله خيرا وفيك بارك المولى ،،،
وأسأل الله أن ييسر لك اتمام رسالتك وييسر أمرك اللهم آميـن .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثامنـة عشرة 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(أنافرطكم على الحوض ليرفعن إليّ رجال منكم حتى إذا أهويت لأناولهم اختلجوا دوني
فأقول أي رب أصحابي يقول لاتدري ما احدثوا بعــدك )رواه البخاري 

نسأل الله السلامة من البدع

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنـبلة الثـامنة عـشرة

وهي صراحة سنبلة ذات فائدة عظيمة نفعكن الله  بها
:::
كان ابن باز -رحمه الله تعالى -إذا قابل طفلا سأله :
من ربك ؟ مادينك ؟ من نبيك ؟

ليؤصل ذلك في نفوس الأطفال وهذه الأسئلة هي الأصول الثلاثة التي يجب على العبد
معرفتها وهي أول مايسأل عنه العبد إذا وضع في قبره فجميل أن نسأل أطفالنا هذه الأسئلة
بــــــــدلا من (أتحفظ أنشودة) ؟ 
!!!
فحري بالأم المربية أن تؤصل في أبنائها قواعد الإسلام
منذ الصغر !!!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة التاسـعـة عشرة

(ما ارتفع شيء إلى السماء أعظم من الإخلاص ،وما نزل شيء إلى الأرض أعظم من التوفيق 
وبقدر الإ خلاص يكـون التوفيق ) المغامسي

لله درها من سنبلـة !!

----------


## طالبة فقه

لله درك من سنبله
اجزل الرحمن لك الثواب

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> لله درك من سنبله
> 
> 
> اجزل الرحمن لك الثواب


جزاكِ الله خيرا ، ونتمنى منكِ اتحاف الملتقى بالمشاركات الفقهية ياطالبة الفقه : )

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة العشرون

يقول أهل البدع : (نجتمع فيما اتفقنا عليه ويعذر بعضا بعضا فيما اختلفنا فيه ) !!
قال الفوزان -حفظه الله- :
هذا لاشك أنه كلام باطل !
فالواجب أن نجتمع على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لايعذر بعضنا بعضاونبقى على الإختلاف بل نرده إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وماوافق الحق أخذنا وماوافق  الخطأ نرجع عنه هذا هو الواجب علينا فلا تبقى الأمة مختلفة
ويستدل من يدعو إلى البقاء على الإختلاف بحديث ( اختلاف أمتي رحمة ) وهذا الحديث ليس صحيحا

شرح الأصول الستة /الفوزان ص20-21

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جميلة هذه السنبلة الأخيرة 

بارك الله لك في غرسك : )

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> جميلة هذه السنبلة الأخيرة 
> 
> بارك الله لك في غرسك : )


 وفيكِ بارك الله أخيه

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الحادية والعشرون

اعلمي أنار الله بصيرتكِ للحق ، أن في هذه الفتن والأزمات ،ينشط الشيطان وأعوانه ،في التلبيس والمخادعة ،وخلط الأوراق وزعزعة المفاهيم وخلخلة الثوابت والمسلمات،والتش  كيك في الفضل والصبر والسنة ، (لوخرجوا فيكم مازادوكم إلاخبالا ولأوضعوا خلالكم يبغونكم الفتنة وفيكم سماعون لهم والله عليم بالظالمين * لقد ابتغوا الفتنة من قبل وقلبوا لك الأمور حتى جاء الحق وظهر أمر الله وهم كارهون )

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن وأن يقبضنا إليه غير مفتونين
اللهم آميــــــــن

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثانية والعشرون

والله لو أن الناس إذا ابتلو من السلطان صبروا مالبثوا أن يفرج الله عنهم لكنهم يفزعون للسيف فيوكلوا إليه والله ماجاؤوا بيوم خير قط
الحسن البصري رحمه الله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثالثة والعشرون

من أسرار الصبر : أنه زاد لتقويتنا ليس لأبداننا فحسب وإنما لأرواحنا
فالصبر قوة وداء للهون رزقنا الله صبرا يعيننا على طاعته ... آمين 

::

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الرابعة والعشرون

لا تقدم لله مايكره وتطلب منه ماتحب

 !!!

----------


## ام الشيخ

[quote=سنبلة قلم;463197] السنبلـة الأولـى :
:::
من أعظم الأسباب التي يجب على طالب العلم الشرعي أن يتبعها حتى يصل إلى مايريده من ارضاء الله تعالى وكسب العلم المفيد والنافع له وللمسلمين أن يتقي الله بطاعته وترك معصيته والإخلاص له وسؤاله التوبة والعون والتوفيق ثم العناية بالدروس والمذاكرة وحفظ الوقت ومن أسباب ذلك أيضا : المذاكرة مع الزملاء والحرص على الفائدة حتى يستقرالعلم 
فلا تكتفي بمطالعتك والدرس مع الإستاذ بل مع هذا المذاكرة مع الزملاء فيما اشكل عليك حتى يستقر في ذهنك العلم




جزاك الله خير واعتقد اختي ان الصحبه الصالحه هم اللي يعينون على الجد والحماس لطلب العلم
::

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> جزاك الله خير واعتقد اختي ان الصحبه الصالحه هم اللي يعينون على الجد والحماس لطلب العلم[/color]
> ::


 وإياكِ يارب ،وحيهلا بأم الشيخ بارك الله بك
 نعم ربما الصحبة الصالحة لها أشد التأثير لكن طلب العلم ليس موقوفا على هذا أهم شيء الإخلاص لله ثم متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومتى ما طار بهذين الجناحين محلقا بسماء العلم إن شاء الله ربي ييسر له أمره
وفقكِ المولى أخيه

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسة والعشرون 
قال الأوزاعي رحمه الله :
ليس ساعة من ساعات الدنيا إلا وهي معروضة على العبد يوم القيامة 
يوما فيوم !
وساعة فساعة !!
ولاتمر ساعة لم يذكر تعالى فيها إلا تقطعت نفسه عليها حسرات
فكيف إذا مرت به ساعة مع ساعة
ويوم مع يوم وليلة مع ليلة 
ا.هـ
اللهم ألهمنا ذكرك على كل حال
آميــن 
::

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة السادسـة والعشـرون
لايملك المسلم إذا رأى الإنحرافات الكبيرة والسقطات الفضيعة تتوالى من حوله إلا أن يدعو الله
(ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب )
(يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك)
(اللهم لاتجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا)
(اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد)

----------


## مروة عاشور

بوركتِ وبركتْ سنابلكِ




> السنبلة الرابعة والعشرون
> 
> لا تقدم لله مايكره وتطلب منه ماتحب
> 
>  !!!


أحسن الله إليكِ.. موعظة موجزة, لكنها مؤثرة!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السابعة والعشرون

من أهم مايجب على المسلم تعلمه نواقض الإسلام وعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة من العلماء الثقات الراسخين وخاصة في زماننا هذا الذي يعج بالفتن وفي الحديث (إن من ورائكم أيام الصبرللمتمسك فيهن يومئذ بما أنتم عليه أجر خمسين منكم  قالوا يانبي الله : أومنهم قال : لا  بل منكم ) صححه الألباني 
فما يحدث في بعض البلدان التي تعج بالفتن يكون المتمسك فيها بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجر خمسين صحابيا 

الله أكبر  !!

بشراكم  يا أهل السنة والجماعة

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثامنـة والعشرون 
قال البربهاري رحمه الله :
(واحذر صغار المحدثات من الأمور فإن صغير البدع يعود حتى يصير كبيرا وكذلك كل بدعة احدثت ي هذه الأمـة
كان أولها صغيرا يشبه الحق فاغتربذلك من دخل فيها فعظمت وصارت دينا يدان بها فخالف الصراط المستقيم فخرج من الإسلام ) ا.هـ

قـلـت والله اعلم :
فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار ،فلاخير في بدعة يظن صاحبها أنها تقربه إلى الله أفيظن صاحب البدعة أنه أهدى من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يأتِ ببدعته فوالله لصاحب الذنب أحسن منه فهو يذنب لكن يعلم أنه على خطأ فيتوب إن شاء الله أما صاحب البدعة يفعل البدعة يظنها تقربا إلى الله فلايتوب منها !! 
فاحذروا يا أولي الألباب ، ولنأخذ العلم من أهله الراسخين رحمني الله وإياكم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> (ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب )
> 
> (يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك)
> (اللهم لاتجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا) 
> (اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد)


اللهم آمين ، جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد القيمة فعلا .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلـة التاسعة والعشرون

ذكر ابن وضاح عن أيوب قال : (كان عندنا رجل يرى رأيا فتركه )
فأتيت محمد بن سيرين  فقلت :أشعرت أن فلانا ترك رأيه
قال : انظر  إلى ماذا يتحول إن آخر الحديث أشد عليهم من أوله  يمرقون من الإسلام ثم لايعودون إلـيه )

وسئل أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله :عن معنى ذلك الحديث فقال : لايوفق للتوبـة !!!
:::
نسأل الله الثبات على دينه حتى الممات

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثلاثــون 

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :
(لوكان لي دعوة مستجابة ماصيرتها إلا في الإمام قيل له وكيف ذلك يا أبا علــي ؟
قال : متى صيرتها في نفسي لم تجزني ومتى صيرتها في الإمام فصلاح الإمام صلاح العباد والبـلاد )

اللهم احفظ لنا أمننا و أئمتنا وولاة أمورنا واصلحهم ووفقهم لرضاك
 وارزقهم اللهم البطانة الصالحة الذين يعينونهم على طاعتك
واكفهم شرالعباد ياحي ياقيوم 
....

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبـلة الحادية والثلاثـون 

إن (خدمة الدين) أمنية غالية، وهدف سام، وهي عاجل بشرى المؤمن
 لأن الله -تعالى- (إذا أحب عبدا، استعمله)، وإن أرقى وأجل استعمال هو أن يسخرك الله لخدمة هذا الدين..
 وهو طريق (شاق)، لكنه (شيق) !
 خاصة لمن أتم الله عليه بالإخلاص، وهي منزلة لا تنال بالأماني والأحلام!

فهل فكرت يوما كيف تخدمين الإسلام

؟؟

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثانيـة والعشرون

قال ابن المبارك :  (اللهم لاتدع لصاحب بدعة عندي يدا فيحبه قلبي )ا.هـ !!!

الله أكبر ، لله دره !!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> السنبلة الثانيـة والثلاثون
> 
> قال ابن المبارك : (اللهم لاتدع لصاحب بدعة عندي يدا فيحبه قلبي )ا.هـ !!! 
> 
> الله أكبر ، لله دره !!


 
العفو حدث خطأ بكتابة الرقم وتم تعديله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثالثة والثلاثون

قال أبو العالية : 
(ماأدري أي النعمتين علي أعظم  :

إذ أخرجني الله من الشرك إلى الإسلام ، أو عصمني في الإسلام أن يكون لي فيه هوى )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيك أخيتي
أشد على يدك ... واصلي ...

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الرابعة والثلاثون

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :
( من أتاه رجل فشاوره فدله على مبتدع فقد غش الإسلام واحذروا الدخول على اصحاب  البدع فإنهم يصدون عن الحق)

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسة والثلاثون 
قال سفيان الثوري :
(إذا بلغك عن رجل بالمشرق صاحب سنة وآخر بالمغرب
فابعث ...
إليهما بالسلام وادع لهما ، ما أقل أهل السنة والجماعة )
ا.ه
الله المستعان !
اللهم احييني على سنة نبيك محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم وامتني عليها
ياحي ياقيوم ...

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك يا سنبلة، و جعل هذه السنابل في ميزان حسناتك، تابعي أحسن الله إليك

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السادسة والثلاثون

قال أبو جعفر يوصي أبي عثمان :
(إذا جلست للناس فكن واعظا لنفسك وقلبك ولايغرنك اجتماعهم عليك  !!

فإنهم يراقبون ظاهرك والله يراقب باطنك !!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> بارك الله فيك يا سنبلة، و جعل هذه السنابل في ميزان حسناتك، تابعي أحسن الله إليك


 
حياك الله أخيه، وفيك بارك الله ، سأتابع بمشيئة الله ،وإن تأخرت فإن شاء الله لن انقطع
جزاكِ الله خيرا ،ونفع بكِ ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله فرائد وفوئد بوركتي أختاه
ونفــع بـكِ

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السابعة والثلاثون 

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : اتبعوا ولاتبتدعوا فقد كفيتم) رواه الدارمي

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثامنة والثلاثون

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
 ورود الناس الحوض وشربهم منه يوم العطش الأكبر
 بحسب ورودهم سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشربهم منها
 فمن وردها في هذه الدار وشرب منها وتضلع ورد هناك حوضه وشرب منه وتضلع
 فله صلى الله عليه وسلم حوضان عظيمان : 
حوض في الدنيا وهو سنته وماجاء به
 وحوض في الآخرة 
فالشاربون من هذا الحوض في الدنيا هم الشاربون من حوضه يوم القيامة فشارب ومحروم ومستقل ومستكثر

اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية85

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة التاسعة والثلاثون

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله عن المحاسبة : أنفعها أن يجلس الرجل عندما يريد النوم لله ساعة يحاسب فيها نفسه على ماخسره وربحه في يومه ثم يجددله توبة نصوحا بينه وبين الله فينام على تلك التوبة ويعزم على أن لايعاودالذنب إذا استيقظ ويفعل هذا كل ليلة فإن مات من ليلته مات على توبة وإن استيقظ استيقظ مستقبلا للعمل مسرورا من تأخير أجله حتى يستقبل ربه ويستدرك مافاته وليس للعبد أنفع من هذه التوبة ولا سيما إذا أعقب ذلك بذكر الله واستعمال السنن التي وردت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند النوم حتى يغلبه النوم 
فمن أراد الله به خيرا وفقه لذلك

ا.هـ

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> ماشاء الله فرائد وفوئد بوركتي أختاه
> 
> 
> ونفــع بـكِ


 
وفيك بارك الله ونفع الله بك ،،

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الأربعون 

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى:

ابن آدم لا تغتر بأن : المرء مع من أحب !
إنه من أحب قوما اتبع آثارهم ، ولن تلحق بالأبرار حتى تتبع آثارهم ، وتأخذ بهديهم ، وتقتدي بسنتهم وتصبح وتمسي وأنت على منهجهم ، حريصا على أن تكون منهم ، فتسلك سبيلهم ، وتأخذ طريقهم وإن كنت مقصرا في العمل ، فإنما ملاك الأمر أن تكون على استقامة ،أما رأيت اليهود ، والنصارى ، وأهل الأهواء المردية يحبون أنبياءهم وليسوا معهم ، لأنهم خالفوهم في القول والعمل ، وسلكوا غير طريقهم فصار موردهم النار ، نعوذ بالله من ذلك ). 
(استنشاق نسيم الأنس ، لابن رجب ، ص87  


الله المستعان صدق والله ، لكم قد غرتنا :المرء مع من أحب !!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الحادية والأربعون

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:" العبادة في الهرج كهجرة إلي"رواه مسلم.
* الهرج: القتل والفتن

قال النووي: المراد بالهرج هنا الفتنة، واختلاط أمور الناس؛وسبب كثرة فضل العبادة فيه أن الناس يغفلون عنها ويشتغلون عنها ولا يتفرغ لها إلا أفراد
قال ابن الجوزي: إذا عمت الفتن اشتغلت القلوب ؛وإذا تعبد متعبد حينئذ دل على قوة اشتغال قلبه بالله عزوجل فيكثر أجره. 


نسأل الله من فضله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثانية والأربعون

قال ابن قدامة -رحمه الله-:
اعلم أن من هو في البحر على لوح ليس بأحوج إلى الله و إلى لطفه ممن هو في بيته بين أهله وماله، فإذا حققت هذا في قلبك فاعتمد على الله اعتماد الغريق الذي لا يعلم له سبب نجاة غير الله .
قال الشيخ د / صالح الفوزان:
"إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم،فلا تأخذوا العلم إلا عن أهله المعروفين به،لا تأخذوا العلم عن كل أحد،فلا تأخذوا العلم عن مضلل أو ضال في عقيدته أو في دينه،أو مبتدع،خذوا العلم عن العلماء من أهل السنة والجماعة المعروفين بالعلم ولو أن تسافر إليهم وتسكن عندهم"
المرجع/ " محاضرة الاجتماع ونبذ الفرقة"

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ

سنابل رائعة بحق

واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتِ أختي الفاضلة .. وجزيتِ خير الجزاء 

بانتظار المزيد

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة، وبارك فيك وبما خطت يداكِ.

سنابل من ذهب نفع الله بها وغفر لمن حدث بها.

واصلي فنحن بانتظاركِ أخيتي.

----------


## سنبلة قلم

........

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
> 
> سنابل رائعة بحق
> 
> واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.


 
 وفيك بارك الله وجزاكِ خيرا 




> بوركتِ أختي الفاضلة .. وجزيتِ خير الجزاء 
> 
> بانتظار المزيد


جزاكِ الله خيرا




> جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة، وبارك فيك وبما خطت يداكِ.
> 
> سنابل من ذهب نفع الله بها وغفر لمن حدث بها.
> 
> واصلي فنحن بانتظاركِ أخيتي.


 
جزاك الله خيرا ، وغفر الله لأبي عبدالرحمن ،وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى وعوضكِ  الله خيرا 
وأصلح الله لك الذرية وجعلهم الله قرة عين لكِ اللهم آمين ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثالثة والأربعون 
قال ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-: من اعتقد أنه يجوز لأحد أن يتدين بما شاء ، وأنه حر فيما يتدين به ، فإنه كافر بالله عز وجل ؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول : ( ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه ) ويقول : ( إن الدين عند الله الإسلام ) فلا يجوز لأحد أن يعتقد أن دينا سوى الإسلام جائز يجوز للإنسان أن يتعبد به ، بل إذا اعتقد هذا فقد صرح أهل العلم بأنه كافر كفرا مخرجا من الملة .
مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين-رحمه الله- 3 / 99

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتِ .. وجزيتِ خير الجزاء

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا ..ماأجمل تلك السنابل واصلي أختي وأتحفينا بالجديد.

----------


## هدير

سنابل رائعة بارك الله فيك أختي سنبلة قلم 
ولا حرمك الأجر

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> بوركتِ .. وجزيتِ خير الجزاء





> جزاك الله خيرا ..ماأجمل تلك السنابل واصلي أختي وأتحفينا بالجديد.





> سنابل رائعة بارك الله فيك أختي سنبلة قلم 
> ولا حرمك الأجر


 

جزاكن الله خيرًا أخياتي ......نواصل بإذن المولى جل وعلا

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الرابعة والأربعون

( خطوات الشيطان إلى عبّــاد القبور )
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
 ومازال الشيطان يوحي إلى عباد القبور ويلقي إليهم أن البناء والعكوف عليها من محبة أهل القبور من الأنبياء والصالحين وأن الدعاء عندها مستجاب ثم ينقلهم من هذه المرتبة إلى الدعاء بها والإقسام على الله بها فإن شأن الله أعظم من أن يقسم عليه أو يسأل بأحد من خلقه فإذا تقرر ذلك عندهم نقلهم منه إلى دعائه وعبادته وسؤاله الشفاعة من دون الله واتخاذ قبره وثنا تعلق عليه القناديل والستور ويطاف به ويستلم ويقبّل ويحج إليه ويذبح عنده فإذا تقرر ذلك عندهم نقلهم إلى دعاء الناس إلى عبادته واتخاذه عيدا ومنسكا ورأوا أن ذلك أنفع لهم في دنياهم وأخراهم وكل هذا مما قد عُلم بالإضطرار من دين الإسلام أنه مضاد لما بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تجديد التوحيد وأن لايعبد إلا الله.
ا.ه

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسة والأربعون 
قال ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- : إن القلب إذا تعود سماع القصائد ، والأبيات ، والـتذ بها ، حصل له نفور عن سماع القرآن والآيات ، فيستغني بسماع الشيطان عن سماع الرحمن . 
مجموع الفتاوى 11 / 569

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لاحرمك الله الأجر
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> لاحرمك الله الأجر
> بارك الله فيك


آمين وفيكِ بارك الله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السادسة والأربعون 
قال أبو الدرداء -رضي الله عنه- : "لكل شيء جلاء ، وإن جلاء القلوب ذكر الله عزوجل"
ولاريب أن القلب يصدأ كما يصدأ النحاس والفضة وغيرهما ، فجلاؤه بالذكر، فإنه يجلوه حتى يدعه كالمرآة البيضاء فإذا ترك صدئ ، فإذا ذكره جلاه.
وصدأ القلب بأمرين : بالغفلة والذنب.

وجلاؤه بشيئين: بالإستغفار والذكر. 
.................. 
ابن القيم الجوزية

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السابعة والأربعون

رحلة مع كتاب ....
*كتاب بدائع الفوائد للعلامة ابن قيم الجوزية-رحمه الله-من أعظم كتب ابن القيم فائدة ويغلب على الكتاب التحقيقات اللغوية وفيه معارف دقيقة في التفسير لكتاب الله تعالى لبيان المنهج القرآني في البيان وفي نطاق العقيدة أبان رحمه الله وحسم الموقف في كثير من المشكلات مثل الاسم هو عين المسمى وفي الفقه تعرض لكثير من الأحكام الدقيقة المطولة مثل بيان فرضية الحج العينية من عشرة وجوه وحسم الكلام في قضايا أصولية مثل ورود الخبر بمعنى الأمروفي الجملة هذا الكتاب من أنفس الكتب وأرقاها في المستوى اللغوي و العلمي ففيه فوائد جسام وأسرار عظام وحكم تشريعية عميقة الفهم وصائبة الهدف فهو كتاب مشحون بالفوائد النادرة والقواعد الضابطة والتحقيقات المحررة والنقول العزيزةفي التفسير والحديث والفقه وعلوم العربية إضافة إلى أنواع من المعارف من المناظرات والفروق والمواعظ والرِّقاق وغيرها.*



رحم الله مؤلفه رحمة واسعة وجمعنا به في جنات الفردوس ...آمين

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثامنة والأربعون

إذا استحضر الإنسان الأدلة أمامه فمن الصعب أن يعصي الله لذلك العلماء أشد خشية لله لإستحضارهم للأدلة.
 وفقني الله وإياكن للعمل بكتابه وسنة رسوله على كل حال ... آمين

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة التاسعة والأربعون


ولو أردنا أن نجامل الناس في الأمور البدعية ما ارتفعت البدع قط  !
بن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 


الحذر الحذر سلمنا الله البدع آمين

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخمسون
قال تعالى ( فلاتظلموا فيهن أنفسكم ) قال بن عباس رضي الله عنه : في كلهن ثم اختص من ذلك أربعة أشهر يعني(ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب فجعلهن حراما وعظم حرماتهن وجعل الذنب فيهن أعظم والعمل الصالح والأجر أعظم

تسير بن كثير رحمه الله 4/148

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ما شاء الله سنابل رائعة بارك الله فيك..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الواحدة والخمسون

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- :
جمع الناس للطعام في العيدين ، وأيام التشريق سنة ، وهو من شعائر الإسلام التي سنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمسلمين .
 مجموع الفتاوى   25 / 298

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثانية والخمسون

قال يحيى بن معاذ : القلوب كالقدور تغلي بما فيها وألسنتها مغارفها فانظر إلى الرجل حين يتكلم فإن لسانه يغترف لك ممافي قلبه حلو وحامض عذب وأجاج ويبين لك طعم قلبه اغتراف لسانه )

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الثالثة والخمسون

كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى ابنه عبدالله : أما بعد ، فإنه من اتقى الله وقاه ،ومن توكل عليه كفاه ،ومن شكر له زاده ،ومن أقرضه جزاه ، فاجعل التقوى عماد قلبك ، وجلاء بصرك ، فإنه لاعمل لمن لانية له ، ولا أجر لمن لاخشية له ، ولاجديد لمن لاخلق له  . 

ليتنا نوصي ابنائنا كعمرٍ رضي الله عنه  !

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الرابعة والخمسون

قال ابن باز -رحمه الله- التشاؤم بصفر من أمر الجاهلية  ، ولايجوز ذلك بل هو كسائر الشهور ليس عنده خير ولا شر
، وإنما الخير من الله سبحانه والشر بتقديره وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أبطل ذلك
 فقال : (لاعدوى ولاطيرة ولاهامة ولاصفر) متفق على صحته ، وهكذا التشاؤم بتشبيك الأصابع  أو كسرالعود أو نحو ذلك عند عقد الزواج ، أمر لا أصل له ولايجوز اعتقاده بل هو باطل.

فتاواه 28/357

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نقل طيب أخيتي
بوركتِ

----------


## حكمة

> السنبلة الثانية والخمسون
> 
> قال يحيى بن معاذ : القلوب كالقدور تغلي بما فيها وألسنتها مغارفها فانظر إلى الرجل حين يتكلم فإن لسانه يغترف لك ممافي قلبه حلو وحامض عذب وأجاج ويبين لك طعم قلبه اغتراف لسانه )


نسألك اللهم أن تصلح قلوبنا وألسنتنا .. اللهم آمين
جزيتِ خيرا أخيتي سنبلة وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة الخامسة والخمسون


قال أحد السلف :

 (فاز الصابرون بعز الدارين لأنهم نالوا من الله معيته )



الله أكبر !

----------


## سنبلة قلم

السنبلة السادسة والخمسون
قال تعالى (فأما من طغى * وءاثر الحياة الدنيا *فإن الجحيم هي المأوى *وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى * فإن الجنة هي المأوى )
 فالنفس تدعو إلى الطغيان وإيثار الحياة الدنيا والرب يدعو عبده إلى خوفه  و نهى النفس عن الهوى والقلب بين الداعيين يميل إلى هذا الداعي مرة وإلى هذا مرة وهذا موضع المحنة والإبتلاء )
ابن القيم في كتاب إغاثة اللهفان .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

للرفع

----------

